# About My Friend "Luna LeCat"



## Angelux (12 mo ago)

My name is Angelux. I am just a Human Being trying to help my little friend *Luna* 
My little friend Luna needs help, but I do not know how to do for her. She has an abscess on her left eye. She also coughing and sneezing, and I notice a little problem with her respiration. I try to ask people around me, but no one known anything and always said I must have to make an appointment with a vet. She is already neutered. She is two years old and was born in my backyard. I would not take her and go to the vet clinic. because she doesn't allow, you know how cats are... little brilliant and intelligent creatures.

I found you today. I feel very blessing to find you. I will feel more if I can get any hint, tip or advice from you.

She lets me grab her, petting and feed by my hand. She always waits for me every afternoon.
Four weeks ago, I notice a little abscess, and trying to give her turmeric, but I do not know the portions, and she does not like so much...

I love her, I feel as my friend, and I appreciate if any of you can tell me what I can do for her.
Thank you and God Bless all of you and your beautiful, magical and brilliant creatures!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're going to get the same advice here - she really does have to see a vet. Mobile vets are located in most cities, they will come to your house.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

In a case like this you have to take the cat to the vet for her own good, whether or not she likes it.

Get a cat carrier, put her in it, and go to the vet. What you describe will not get better on its own and you cannot successfully treat it at home. If you try to treat it at home without even knowing what is going on internally you can make things a lot worse for your cat, even to the point of making something that would be treatable by a vet end up being fatal to the cat.
In other words, if you do not get medical treatment, she could lose her eye, or even her life. Not to mention that she is suffering and if she doesn't get medical treatment that will continue. Please don't let her suffer.
If you really love this cat, take her to a vet!


----------



## Angelux (12 mo ago)

Dear *Cali, Cleo, Cinderella, and Charlee Marie*, Thank you for your input and advise!
God Bless you and your beautiful Cali, Cleo, Cinderella & Charlee.
I know, Luna will be so grateful for your help!
Angelux



marie73 said:


> You're going to get the same advice here - she really does have to see a vet. Mobile vets are located in most cities, they will come to your house.


----------



## Angelux (12 mo ago)

Mosi said:


> In a case like this you have to take the cat to the vet for her own good, whether or not she likes it.
> 
> Get a cat carrier, put her in it, and go to the vet. What you describe will not get better on its own and you cannot successfully treat it at home. If you try to treat it at home without even knowing what is going on internally you can make things a lot worse for your cat, even to the point of making something that would be treatable by a vet end up being fatal to the cat.
> In other words, if you do not get medical treatment, she could lose her eye, or even her life. Not to mention that she is suffering and if she doesn't get medical treatment that will continue. Please don't let her suffer.
> If you really love this cat, take her to a vet!


I really love her. It's not about to take her to a vet or not. Its something beyond of it. I need to know if she allows me! I do not want to imposed on her anything, she won't.
However Mosi, Thank you, for your interest and your kindness words. I will do what I have to do with your thoughts and advice!
God bless you and Mosi as well!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, thanks from all of us, Angelux. My sister only uses mobile vets and is very happy with them. They're a bit pricier, but worth it to her. I've never used one, but if Cinderella was still with me, I sure would have with her. Good luck with Luna!


----------



## Angelux (12 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> Awww, thanks from all of us, Angelux. My sister only uses mobile vets and is very happy with them. They're a bit pricier, but worth it to her. I've never used one, but if Cinderella was still with me, I sure would have with her. Good luck with Luna!


Marie73,
You're so kind. Thanks for all your thoughts and comments I already contacted someone who is an "angel" I am waiting her answer.

That clinic unfortunately do not go to your home, so I asked them for next step in order to make an appointment with them. Let's see what about.

I can say all of you are the better master on my path with Luna!

God bless all of you!

I will keep you in post to everything happen with my great little friend Luna!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

For any future vet needs, here's how I get my cats into their carrier. I have soft carriers which I turn on end and unzip to drop the cat into. I very, very quickly, with a towel in hand, pick up my girl, wrap her in the towel like a little burrito and put her into the cat carrier, zipping up the opening right away because a cat in a carrier defies any laws of gravity and physical ability.

And you can google "[your city] affordable vets" and you'll get lots of results, including Yelp reviews, which I mostly don't base a lot of decisions on, but I do like to know what they're saying. Same with googling "[your city] mobile vets."

Best of luck with your "angel" and Luna.


----------



## Angelux (12 mo ago)

First at all. Thank you all of you: Marie73; Mosi; Cali, Cleo, Cinderella & Charlee Marie who encouraged me to keeping me help my friend Luna. 
Thanks for all your tips. They were excellent.

Today finally and after many attempts, I found an excellent Vet Hospital in the perfect time and place for my little friend Luna in the city so near my home.
Dr. PF made series of analysis and exams. Dr. PF told me she has Cryptococcosis. I will give you a detail description that will be helpful to another little friends who can need information about it. The Dr. PF told me she is going to recover in full in around 2 to 4 months. Dr. PF also administered antibiotic. In addition, preform blood test. This shows she is very well; in good conditions except this little issue, but she will be very well I feel in my guts. So, she will be in a crate just for tonight (temperatures to low) but tomorrow she will be fine again.
I would like to ask you: Will she hates me? I hope not, because I love her so much!
Okay I attached this info, I consider very useful,

*Cryptococcosis*

Fungal infections, a rare cause of disease in cats, affect about 7 out of every 10,000 cats seen at veterinary teaching hospitals in North America. However, in certain geographic regions, fungal disease can be much more prevalent in the feline population.

Cats acquire most fungal infections by inhaling infectious organisms in the environment, but they are not considered zoonotic or communicable. This means that although the diseases described below are technically infectious diseases, a cat with fungal disease cannot spread the illness to any other pets or humans, though both may be at risk if they encounter the same environmental fungal source.

*Cryptococcosis *is the most common systemic fungal disease found in cats, and is most often seen along the Pacific coast of North America, as well as in many parts of Europe and Australia. Disease is caused when a cat inhales the infectious spores of the fungal _Cryptococcus neoformans - Cryptococcus gattii _species complex. These spores are most often found in bird droppings, especially pigeon feces, but can also be found in decaying vegetation. Cats are much more likely than other domestic animals to be affected by cryptococcosis, and both indoor and outdoor cats are susceptible to the disease.

As _Cryptococcus_ is an airborne pathogen, the nasal cavity is the primary source of infection for cats, but the disease can spread throughout the body from there. There are four forms of feline cryptococcosis - nasal, nervous system, cutaneous (skin), and systemic. The nasal form is the most common, and characterized by chronic nasal discharge, sneezing, loud breathing, swelling of the nose and face, deep non-healing wounds on the hose, or even visible masses or polyps in the nasal cavity. Nasal cryptococcosis can lead to difficulty breathing, weight loss, loss of appetite, or problems with a cat’s ears and balance. Central nervous system (CNS) cryptococcosis usually occurs when the nasal form spreads back behind the nasal cavity into a cat’s brain. Cats with the CNS form of the disease can be affected by sudden blindness, seizures, behavioral changes, and head or spinal pain. Cats with cutaneous cryptococcosis show single or multiple non-painful, non-itchy nodules on or right below their skin, and may have lymph node enlargement. Systemic cryptococcosis occurs when the infection spreads through the bloodstream, and can involve changes to the eyes and bones, joint inflammation, and multi-organ system disease. Lethargy and anorexia are common in cats suffering from prolonged systemic cryptococcosis.

Feline cryptococcosis can often be diagnosed through an antigen detection test, known as a Latex Agglutination Test (LAT), on a cat’s blood, urine, or cerebrospinal fluid. In certain cases with localized disease, such as nasal or cutaneous disease, the blood test may be negative even when cryptococcosis is suspected. In these instances, tissue samples can be taken to look for evidence of fungal segments under a microscope. Prognosis for recovery from the disease is generally favorable with early treatment and good follow-up, though nervous system involvement can make the likelihood of recovery lower. Treatment involves prolonged oral antifungal therapy, which can last many months, as well as surgical excision of any skin lesions. Treatment should be continued until the LAT is negative, or for 2-4 months past the resolution of any clinical signs.

_Last updated 2021_​_Thank again for all tour words! Love from Visalia, California
Angelux_


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks so much for the update, I'm sure this info will help someone in the future.

And, no, she won't hate you. My girls fight me when I'm trimming their nails, but as soon as I'm done, they jump down and then right back up again to snuggle with me. Actually, Charlee brings me a glass of Baileys and Cleo brings my slippers. But there was this one time when Cali tried to sneak some Baileys, thinking it was milk....










Best of luck to you and Luna, please keep us updated.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

She won't hate you.
You are obviously a person who cares deeply for her, and you clearly also treat her with a great deal of respect and affection and kindness. This is only one occasion, and it was necessary to do it to take good care of her. She will forgive you for taking her to a vet and all will be well between you. She is lucky to have such a kind owner.


----------



## Angelux (12 mo ago)

Luna is a tabby feral cat, she was born in my backyard, and is semi-tamed. Every afternoon she waits in front of the door to be pet only by me. She never approaches to anyone, except me. I feel she loves me a lot, and in the same way I love her a lot too. 

After Luna's vet saw her. Doctor indicated she must take some medicine (chew) to eliminate a cryptococcosis she has. The process it will take time, but we will be there to give her support. after 3 weeks finally, my dear friend Luna, starting to getting little better. let's see! even though now she is thin... 

What kind of dry food can I give to her? I appreciate any suggestion!

Thank you for your thoughts,
Luna LeCat's friend: Angelux


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Hi Angelux, so good of you to be helping and befriending this feral cat. She is very lucky to have found you.  The best cat food is always wet food rather than dry and I personally think this is especially true for feral cats who may not have access to clean and fresh water regularly. Cats, even if house cats with water always available, don't usually drink enough water and so it is far more healthy for them to be given wet food. I give my cat canned cat food with water added in to make it a kind of stew or soup. You can research online here: Home - Best Cat Foods Advisor


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Good advice from Mosi. I'm not a fan of dry food either. We use Purina Naturals Original dry only for treats and training, and give Purina Dentalife cat treats daily. But if you do use dry, it's really a matter of trial and error to see what cats like and can tolerate. 

If you decide to give her wet food, you could give her a little bit at a time when she shows up to see what food she likes and how much she eats, leave it out for no more than 20-30 minutes, and toss what's left on her plate when she's done to avoid contamination. After a few trials, you'll get an idea of how much she eats in one sitting and how often she shows up for a meal. The rest of what's in the can should be put in a container in the fridge until the next meal. My girls won't eat cold food, so when I had to fridge it during trials, I zapped it in the microwave just long enough to take the chill off. 

And good job taking such good care of the cat who adopted you!


----------



## Angelux (12 mo ago)

Mosi said:


> Hi Angelux, so good of you to be helping and befriending this feral cat. She is very lucky to have found you.  The best cat food is always wet food rather than dry and I personally think this is especially true for feral cats who may not have access to clean and fresh water regularly. Cats, even if house cats with water always available, don't usually drink enough water and so it is far more healthy for them to be given wet food. I give my cat canned cat food with water added in to make it a kind of stew or soup. You can research online here: Home - Best Cat Foods Advisor


Thank you Mosi
What I see is she don't like wet food, I tried to give her, but she rejects it all the time. I put in some places bowl with water. I talked with a very good friend, that realized she is cat's lover. she brought at home some samples, within dry and wet food to see which love most...
Now I am waiting... if my friend Luna LeCat likes more one or another... Thank you for your helpful tips!!!!


----------



## Angelux (12 mo ago)

miscellaneous said:


> Good advice from Mosi. I'm not a fan of dry food either. We use Purina Naturals Original dry only for treats and training, and give Purina Dentalife cat treats daily. But if you do use dry, it's really a matter of trial and error to see what cats like and can tolerate.
> 
> If you decide to give her wet food, you could give her a little bit at a time when she shows up to see what food she likes and how much she eats, leave it out for no more than 20-30 minutes, and toss what's left on her plate when she's done to avoid contamination. After a few trials, you'll get an idea of how much she eats in one sitting and how often she shows up for a meal. The rest of what's in the can should be put in a container in the fridge until the next meal. My girls won't eat cold food, so when I had to fridge it during trials, I zapped it in the microwave just long enough to take the chill off.
> 
> And good job taking such good care of the cat who adopted you!


Good one! Thank you so much... this is what I am doing! Thank you for your words and support!


----------



## Angelux (12 mo ago)

She is much better, all her ailments are gone, as well as her miseries, breathing problem, illness, in fact her vibratory frequency has changed a lot, now it's high, and a very bright color. She got to the point that she didn't need her physical body anymore. So, she can continue with as much fullness of life as she is now... I am very sure that she is more alive than ever.

Today I felt her in my room. Even though, she has never entered at the house. Yesterday on March 30th, I was physically, mentally and emotionally with her, I accompanied her and gave her the best of me, I expressed in her words and gestures how much I loved her. She in the same way showed me the same. She did it, trying to incorporate her fragile body into the sound of my voice.

At first, I felt that I betrayed her, freeing her in that way, as well as being doubly selfish knowing that she was free and that I felt calm and at peace with myself, but thanks to words from my inner, I realized, I shouldn't feel any guilt for helping her to overcome her ailments. It was strange, but today when I woke up, I felt happiness knowing she was in the garden at home, playing like every day, and waiting for me to call her and pet her. I feel that for some period of time it will remain at home hanging around all those places that have been its space, until it adjusts to this new dimension and ready to return to the origin or return to me in the same way that characterized it or in another, that makes her feels new experiences.

Thanks to Luna, I met people like you! a beautiful wise community who can give me new hope for the years to come with Luna’s brother: Ashlan Shaw, who is a character!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Luna is at rest now, and our hearts are with her. Take good care of yourself and your Ashland Shaw.

I found this here when I first joined this group, though no one knows who wrote it. I hope it helps you as it has helped me. 

Over the Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.


----------



## Angelux (12 mo ago)

Thank you for your words. Very thoughtful. Now I know Luna is okay and much better and happy than before. I loved her and she loved me the same way.


----------

